

Benchmarks: Node.js vs Go (vs PHP) - jaxbot
http://societyofcode.com/articles/benchmarks_nodejs_vs_go_vs_php_3_14_2013

======
rartichoke
You should benchmark things that happen on most web sites.

Such as, connect to mongodb using the best drivers for each language and
then...

\- Return 1kb of json from the db

\- Return 50kb of json from the db

\- Return a 5kb template from the db

\- Return a 50kb template from the db

Most web work involves strings. Go is really fast when it comes to dealing
with large strings but once you factor in db calls then it doesn't matter one
bit because the I/O call to the db out weighs any benefit.

If you want to really compare them then bring in Express and build yourself a
mini-Express framework in Go then compare the 2 with equal features.

